# commuting times



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

I am going to be commuting to the airport: Any ideas on typical commute times from the main areas please???

To the airport in the morning c. 07h30 / 08h00 
returing home c. 18h00 / 18h30

Meadows
Greens, Springs, Meadows
Emirates Hills
Arabian Ranches
Jumeirah
Um Suqiaim (sp?)
Dubai Marina / Palm Jumeirah
Burj Dubai
International City

thanks for your help!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> I am going to be commuting to the airport: Any ideas on typical commute times from the main areas please???
> 
> To the airport in the morning c. 07h30 / 08h00
> returing home c. 18h00 / 18h30
> ...


Sorry to be a pain:
would also appreciate any personal views on where to live given that we have 2 young energetic kids, and airport based work location....
ideally we would like to spend under 300k pa, and are thinking of either an appartment on the beach (not sure if that is viable - given location of work?), or a compound/estate villa...

would love to be somewhere where the kids have space to run/cycle around, are there any areas which we should definitely de-list in respect of this?

Also, any view on whether or not to bring the following (assuming we have space in a std container):

childrens (outdoor) swings, slide and see saw
patio furniture
white goods: dishwasher, fridge, freezer, washing machine

Thanks so much for your views....


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Out of all those i assume Bur Dubai will be the best, most of those are in the same area. Well kinda. Sorry, only been here for a few months and have no experience with traffic that way. 

Also can't be any help on the second question, sorry.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Sorry to be a pain:
> would also appreciate any personal views on where to live given that we have 2 young energetic kids, and airport based work location....
> ideally we would like to spend under 300k pa, and are thinking of either an appartment on the beach (not sure if that is viable - given location of work?), or a compound/estate villa...
> 
> ...


You could look at Mirdiff. It's very close to the airport. In fact, it's under the flight path, so you will have to choose carefully. Apparently one end of Mirdiff is better in this regard than another. It was the last affordable, decent place to live, but it's becoming more popular in spite of it's location. That is, it's not close to the beach and is a bit removed from the other places you have mentioned but it's changing fast and the young families that live there seem to love it. It has everything you need day to day and isn't so far away you can't get to the big malls if you want/need to. If you're lucky enough to have a small back yard, I'd definitley bring your swings, etc. I'm presuming you're coming from the UK? We brought our fridge etc from Australia. You won't even have to change the plugs. Not sure about the plumbing as we bought our washing machine/dishwasher here. If company is paying to ship stuff over, bring it. If not, there is a thriving second hand market. We also brought our patio furniture. Quite a limited range here. I'm also presuming your kids aren't school age yet? Mirdiff seems to be a popular place for young mums and there is an active mum and toddler network.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks, we will take a look at both of those...


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

i'll keep bumping this for a while in the hope that someone already in dubai can help on commuting times...

if all else fails, i will update the info myself when i arrive in dubai in a month's time


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> I am going to be commuting to the airport: Any ideas on typical commute times from the main areas please???
> 
> To the airport in the morning c. 07h30 / 08h00
> returing home c. 18h00 / 18h30
> ...


As with all driving in Dubai, these times are very rough and traffic dependant

Hope this helps


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

that's great - thanks Ogri


----------

